# wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?



## fischfan112 (26. Januar 2007)

hallo an alle brandungsgammler
undzwar hab ich das problem das ich nicht wirklich weiß wann perlen an das vorfach kommen
ich habe die erfahrung gemacht,dass in der nordsee lockperlen die fische eher verscheuchen und in der ostsee anlocken ...ist das wirklich so oder hatte ich einfach nur pech wenn es doch so ist woran liegt das und wann sollte man generell auf perlen verzichten?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

moin fishfan
solange du nicht muttis perlenkette anbammelst.sollten lockperlen kein problem sein ein bis zwei schaden nicht.kannst du immer verwenden.ich allerdings angel seid meinem letzten dänemarkurlaub generell ohne perlen.und hab damit mehr erfolg erzielt.aber da hat jeder seine meinung drüber.am besten du hast beides dabei und testest einfach was z.z. besser geht.
viel erfolg du brandungsgammler:q

gruß
andy


----------



## suurhusen (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Moin Perlenkönige,
ich habe es mit und ohne Perlen an der Nordsee versucht. 
Es ist komisch es gab Tage da waren die Platten wild auf Perlen. 
Aber sobald ich mehr als 3 auf der Schnur hatte war tote Hose. Die besten Ergebnisse hatte ich eigentlich so:
Haken, Lil Korky-Perle rot/gelb, Stopperperle. Als Stopperperle nimm ich meistens Neonperlen oder Perlmut-Perlen.

Da die ja einiges kosten habe ich mir das was überlegt.
Überall gibt es Läden wie "KIK" "TEDI" "Zeeman" "KODI", also so preiswert Läden. Die haben Modeschmuck. Den kauf ich dann und tüddel den auseinander. Dann habe ich 60 -100 Perlen für 2 Euronen....


mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## meckpomm (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Moin

Grundsätzlich hängt das auch alles von der Strömung und Brandung ab. Bei ruhigem wasser kann es gerne mal ne 13mm auftreibende Perle sein, wenn aber die Brandung kracht dann bring ohne Perlen meist mehr. Ich persönlich nutze lieber zwei kleinere(6mm) Perlen als eine große, wegen dem Luftwiderstand beim Wurf. 
Hinzukommen auch noch Aspekte wie Mundschnurlänge, beangelte Fischart, Köder oder Untergrund.
Ausserdem sollte man unterscheiden zwischen Perlmuttperlen, LilCorkys(also lakierte Korkperlen), Styroporperlen und Leuchtperlen. Alle haben ein anderes Verhalten im Wasser und eine andere (optische) Lockwirkung.
Also alles nicht so einfach. 
Am besten mal im flachen Wasser ausprobieren, nur macht das fast keiner. Hauptsache der geschmückte Tannenbaum an der Schnur sieht gut aus.

Mfg Rene


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Ich sage immer weniger ist mehr.

Ich benutze lediglich mal ne kleine Leuchtperle, ansonsten bekommt die Industrie dafür keinen Cent von mir. Mir ist die Wurfweite weitaus wichtiger, als son Gebamsel vor dem Haken. 

Ich habe es auf dem Sportplatz getestet: 1 Haken mit einer Minileuchtperle kosten so ca. 10 - 20% Wurfweite. Das ist mir eindeutig zu viel, deshalb fische ich in der Regel auch nur mit einem Haken. Und meine Fische fange ich allemal ganz gut damit.

Entscheiden muß das allerdings jeder selbst.


----------



## suurhusen (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Grundsätzlich hängt das auch alles von der Strömung und Brandung ab. Bei ruhigem wasser kann es gerne mal ne 13mm auftreibende Perle sein, wenn aber die Brandung kracht dann bring ohne Perlen meist mehr. Ich persönlich nutze lieber zwei kleinere(6mm) Perlen als eine große, wegen dem Luftwiderstand beim Wurf.
> Hinzukommen auch noch Aspekte wie Mundschnurlänge, beangelte Fischart, Köder oder Untergrund.
> ...



|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Pixelschreck (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Moin moin!

Ich benutze auch Perlen aus der Spielzeugecke. Meist unauffällige kleine als Stopper in der Montage und Flourperlen vor den Hacken nachts auf Dorsch und Butt in der Ostsee. Fängt eindeutig besser als ohne. Ich binn der Meinun g weniger ist mehr, die Perlen sollen ja nur das Intresse der Fische wecken uns den Köder besser sichbar machen. Wichtig ist das die Montage gut in der Ströhnung spielt und nicht am Boden klebt.

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## suurhusen (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

moin Pixelschreck,
vorsicht mit deinen Perlen aus der Spielzeugecke. Die kosten alles Wurfweite bis zu 20%. (Oder Meckpomm??)


mfg Suurhusen (uwe)
:vik:


----------



## Pixelschreck (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



suurhusen schrieb:


> moin Pixelschreck,
> vorsicht mit deinen Perlen aus der Spielzeugecke. Die kosten alles Wurfweite bis zu 20%. (Oder Meckpomm??)
> 
> 
> ...


 

20% ??? Wie soll das zustande kommen? Achso ich vergaß noch zu erwähnen das ich ich meist ein 0,3mm Loch rein bohre wenn das vorhandene zu gross ist.


----------



## meckpomm (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Moin

Naja ich denke eine kleine Perle wird keine 20% Wurfweite kosten, wie viel weite genau das kostet kann ich auch nur vermuten aber mit sicherheit sind 20% bei meinen Vorfächern komplett viel zu viel.

MfG Rene


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Naja ich denke eine kleine Perle wird keine 20% Wurfweite kosten, wie viel weite genau das kostet kann ich auch nur vermuten aber mit sicherheit sind 20% bei meinen Vorfächern komplett viel zu viel.
> 
> MfG Rene


 
Ich benutze diese Vorfächer: http://www.stoer-angler.de/angeln-forum/viewtopic.php?t=261

Ich habe es auf einem Flugplatz getestet:

Ohne Haken 168m, mit einem Haken + kleine Leuchtperle und Gummiwurm als Wattwurmersatz kamen dann nur noch weiten um die 150m zu stande. Das sind gute 10%. Und ich habe von *ca. 10 - 20%* geschrieben.

Einfach mal selbst ausprobieren und dann wundern. Schätzen bringt da nichts, da hilft nur ein Maßband.#6


----------



## sunny (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Ich fische fast ausschließlich ne Einhakenmontage und so'n Lilcorky ist dabei ein muss (bei mir). Da hab ich irgendwie nen Splien :q .


----------



## suurhusen (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

@meckpomm
Hupps, nimm alles zurück meckpomm,
Hatte wohl drei Augen auf vier Seiten........
Hatte auch den bericht vom Dorschgreifer hier im Board gelesen und gemeint....|sagnix

mfg Suurhusen

P.S.
Das mit der Wurfweite ist ja richtig. Nur wo angeln wir alle??? Die meisten Machtwürfe sind an der Nordsee nicht nötig. Habe schon die schönsten Küstendorsche (49cm +) vor den Füßen gefangen....


----------



## fischfan112 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

also wo ihr alles das mit der wurfeite anmerkt muss ich auch mal einschreiten
ich habe meist eine brandungsrute die ich mit einem einzigen haken  montiere und diese dann soweit meine kräfte es erlauben hinauswerfe. dazu nehme ich dann eine zweite brandungsrute die ich mit 2-3 haken montiere und wieder reauswerfe soweit ich kann ...aus meiner persönlichen sicht tut sich da nix an der wurfweite ...die montagen ziehe ich dann alle 2 min etwa5 meter rein bis ich einen schwarm flattfische dorsche usw. gefunden habe dort angel ich dann mit beiden ruten bis ich nix mehr fange und das ganze spiel geht wieder von neuem los ...nicht selten fange ich die fische in 30-50m entfernung ...natürlich kommt es auch öfters vor das die fische erst ab der 150m marke beißen aber das passiert nicht zu oft bei mir ...deswegen fische ich als 3. rute meist auch noch eine feeder oder karpfenrute mit denen ich teils nur 100meter werfe(wenn überhaupt) mit den 20%wurfweite die mir dabei verloren gehen gehen mir also nicht unbedingt die fischeverloren die ich hätte fangen können


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

@ fischfan112,

grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir da recht, denn der Fang ist nicht immer von der Wurfweite abhängig.

Mir hat allerdings die Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass ich durchschnittlich (nicht immer) mehr Fische fange, als meine Mitangler. So macht es z.B. einen Unterschied, ob ich vor oder hinter einer Sandbank angel. Ich möchte mir durch Perlen auf jeden Fall nicht die Möglichkeit nehmen, weniger Weite zu erziehlen, da meine Vorfächer immer einheitlich gebaut sind und das optimale zulassen.

Es gibt sicherlich Tage, an denen die Fische direkt vor den Füßen stehen, dann angle ich auch dort, denn ich suche auch den Strand ab, wie Du.

Letztentlich muß da jeder seine eigene Entscheidung treffen und Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## fischfan112 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

ok wenn ich voll durchziehe erreiche ich schin meine 150 sogar manchmal die 200meter marke um hinter eine sandbank zu kommen aber sehr oft sind die sandbänke in meinem angegebiet meist höchstens 100meter vom ufer entfernt


----------



## Lennart H. (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Moin,
also ich nehme auch lieber nur ne kleine Perle als nen paar Perlen auf eine Mundschnur. Hab auch noch keinen großen Unterschied bemerkt ob es nun eine oder mehrere Perlen waren jedenfalls von der Fangausbeute her. Bei der Wurfweite ist es klar umso weniger Schnick Schnack um so weiter fliegt das Ganze.



> 150 sogar manchmal die 200meter marke um hinter eine sandbank zu kommen


Du willst mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen das du 200 Meter weit werfen kannst?! 150 Meter schaffen schon sehr wenige aber 200 Meter?!

Gruß, Lennart


----------



## meckpomm (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Moin

Ja ohne das Thema Wurfweite hier noch mehr auszudehnen: Ich vermute mal die 168m die du angibst sind schon ziemlich das optimalste, aber so um die 150m sind bestimmt unter 'normalen' Angelbedingungen. Ja Messband auf der Wiese, aber das hat kaum Realitätsbezug. Oder mehrfarbige Hauptschnur bzw. Edding auf der Hauptschnur. Den Verlust den man durch kleine Perlen hat macht man durch Konzentration im Wurf am Abend/in der Nacht wieder weg...

200m unter Angelbedingungen halte ich auch mal für ein Gerücht...

MfG Rene


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



fischfan112 schrieb:


> ok wenn ich voll durchziehe erreiche ich schin meine 150 sogar manchmal die 200meter marke um hinter eine sandbank zu kommen aber sehr oft sind die sandbänke in meinem angegebiet meist höchstens 100meter vom ufer entfernt


 
Dir würde ich mal empfehlen auf dem Trockenen zu werfen und die Entfernung abzumessen, die 200m (Weltmeisterergebnisse, mit speziell dafür gefertigten Ruten) glaube ich nie und nimmer. #d Selbst 20m Unterschied in der Entfernung kann man auf dem Wasser nicht wirklich erkennen. Wie schon durch mckpomm erwähnt, eine farbige Schnur ist schon mal ein Anhalt, der Farbwechsel ist allerdings auch nie exakt.


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



fischfan112 schrieb:


> ok wenn ich voll durchziehe erreiche ich schin meine 150 sogar manchmal die 200meter marke um hinter eine sandbank zu kommen aber sehr oft sind die sandbänke in meinem angegebiet meist höchstens 100meter vom ufer entfernt


naja wer es glaubt! bei windstärke 3-4 von vorne schaffe ich auch gerade mal 130 - 150 meters. ohne montage auf der wiese landet das blei auch schon mal bei ca. 180. ( benutze mono keule mit verschiedenen farben ) . wenn du das mit nem vorfach schaffst dann solltest du unbedingt mit den casting anfangen:q


----------



## mb243 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Zum Thema "Wurfweite auf der Wiese":

Diese Wurfweite hat meine rMeinung nach relativ wenig mit der tatsächlichen am Wasser zu tun. Allein bedingt dadurch, das viele nur das Blei ranhängen und dann halt die entsprechende Entfernung messen!
Hat aber leider nicht viel mit der Realität zu tun! ;-)
Wenn schon auf der Wiese geworfen wird, dann muss zumindest auch ein Vorfach ran (1 oder 2 haken = eben realitätsnah!). Zusätzlich würde ich jedem mal empfehlen einen normalen Twister (5-10cm) auf die Haken zuziehen! 

Wenn man sich dann auf der Wiese mit diesem Equipment auch noch gegen den Wind stellt (so machen wir das doch zumeist auch am Wasser! #c ) - dann kommen da schon realistische Weiten zusammen!

Einfach mal ausprobieren!!!  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



mb243 schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Wurfweite auf der Wiese":
> Wenn schon auf der Wiese geworfen wird, dann muss zumindest auch ein Vorfach ran (1 oder 2 haken = eben realitätsnah!). Zusätzlich würde ich jedem mal empfehlen einen normalen Twister (5-10cm) auf die Haken zuziehen!


 
Genau so habe ich es gemacht, siehe Post 11. Wind war allerdings Null. Bin genau Deiner Meinung.:m


----------



## fischfan112 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Du willst mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen das du 200 Meter weit werfen kannst?! 150 Meter schaffen schon sehr wenige aber 200 Meter?!

Gruß, Lennart[/quote]

dazu muss ich sagen ich fische nicht immer mit brandungsruten ...ich benutze sehr oft feeder oder karpfenruten bei ruiger see diese bestücke ich dann nur mit 40-50gramm bleien lauf der schnurfärbung geht das schon manchmal über die 200m marke (mein rekord liegt bei ca 215m)
ich kann mir nicht erklären warum jedenfalls kann ich mit kleineren bleien weiter werfen warscheinlich weil der kraftaufwand härter umgesetzt wird..

(natürlich hab ich dann keinen gegenwind)


----------



## klumpi (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Also Berg runter schaffe ich so um die 250 meter wenn der Berg groß genug ist. Darf natürlich kein Gegenwind sein.


----------



## suurhusen (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

200 Meter. Sauber. Kannst du mir das Maßband auch mal leihen???#h
Dann kann ich auch immer sagen meine Fische waren alle min. 80cm lang...

mfg Suurhusen:vik:


----------



## suurhusen (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



fischfan112 schrieb:


> also wo ihr alles das mit der wurfeite anmerkt muss ich auch mal einschreiten
> ich habe meist eine brandungsrute die ich mit einem einzigen haken  montiere und diese dann soweit meine kräfte es erlauben hinauswerfe. dazu nehme ich dann eine zweite brandungsrute die ich mit 2-3 haken montiere und wieder reauswerfe soweit ich kann ...aus meiner persönlichen sicht tut sich da nix an der wurfweite ...die montagen ziehe ich dann alle 2 min etwa5 meter rein bis ich einen schwarm flattfische dorsche usw. gefunden habe dort angel ich dann mit beiden ruten bis ich nix mehr fange und das ganze spiel geht wieder von neuem los ...nicht selten fange ich die fische in 30-50m entfernung ...natürlich kommt es auch öfters vor das die fische erst ab der 150m marke beißen aber das passiert nicht zu oft bei mir ...deswegen fische ich als 3. rute meist auch noch eine feeder oder karpfenrute mit denen ich teils nur 100meter werfe(wenn überhaupt) mit den 20%wurfweite die mir dabei verloren gehen gehen mir also nicht unbedingt die fischeverloren die ich hätte fangen können


Das mit dem ranziehen mußt du mal an der Nordsee versuchen.
Dann merkst du schnell das deine (Krallen) Bleie das schönste Rollblei sind.
Oder gibt es an deinem Angelwasser keine Strömung die du mit dem Krallenblei austrickst??

mfg Suurhusen:vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

dazu muss ich sagen ich fische nicht immer mit brandungsruten ...ich benutze sehr oft feeder oder karpfenruten bei ruiger see diese bestücke ich dann nur mit 40-50gramm bleien lauf der schnurfärbung geht das schon manchmal über die 200m marke (mein rekord liegt bei ca 215m)
ich kann mir nicht erklären warum jedenfalls kann ich mit kleineren bleien weiter werfen warscheinlich weil der kraftaufwand härter umgesetzt wird..

(natürlich hab ich dann keinen gegenwind)[/quote]
hab ich auch schon versucht mit ner karpfrute zu fischen!aber bei den 3 lbs ( optimales würfgewicht ca 90 - 100 g ) konnte ich nie die weiten wie mit ner richtigen surf rute erlangen!
denke mal dran das alle 25 meters ne neue farbe kommt und nicht alle 50! ich kenne nur wenige die ne 220 meter keule runterrattern. ich habs mit der carp mit 70 gramm versucht und bei 120 war schluss mit vorfach . ne brandungsrute lässt sich wesentlich besser beschleunigen und die bleie fliegen wesentlich besser, stabiler und weiter wie mit ner carp rute.frag mal die karpfen freaks ob die 200 m mit vorfach und köder schaffen!


----------



## Quappenjäger (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

hab da mal was im board gefunden! 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64251&page=2&highlight=wurfweite+karpfenangeln


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



fischfan112 schrieb:


> dazu muss ich sagen ich fische nicht immer mit brandungsruten ...ich benutze sehr oft feeder oder karpfenruten bei ruiger see diese bestücke ich dann nur mit 40-50gramm bleien lauf der schnurfärbung geht das schon manchmal über die 200m marke (mein rekord liegt bei ca 215m)
> ich kann mir nicht erklären warum jedenfalls kann ich mit kleineren bleien weiter werfen warscheinlich weil der kraftaufwand härter umgesetzt wird..
> 
> (natürlich hab ich dann keinen gegenwind)


 
Ich würde sagen, gehe auf den Sportplatz oder einen Acker und leg dort ein Maßband hin. Die Angaben mit den Karpfengeschirr und dem leichten Blei machen Deine angegebene Entfernung noch fragwürdiger. #d


----------



## fischfan112 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

also ich hab gestern mal auf dem sportplatz gemessen ...mein weitestes mit der karpfenrute war 146m mit der feederrute 189m und mit der brandungs 157m ....mit allen ruten hab ich 5 mal geworfen


----------



## friggler (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Sag doch mal bitte welche Ruten/Rollen/Schnurkomi war das bei den einzelnen Ruten.
Welches Wurf Gewicht wurde für die jeweilige Rute verwendet?
Blei solo oder mit Vorfach und Köder?
Windbedingungen Stärke und von vorne oder Rückenwind?
Welches elsdorf (Plz) ist das?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## meckpomm (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Quatsch die Frage muss lauten, was fürn Fussballplatz haben die da? Spielen da nur Marathonläufer mit? Ganz ehrlich ich glaub das auch nicht. Ich probier nun schon eine ganze Weile rum und 200m werf ich immer noch nicht. Mit Karpfenruten kenn ich mich sogar noch deutlich besser aus, aber ich kenne niemanden der mit einer Serien-Karpfenrute über 150m wirft. Ich selbst habe auch 4-Pfund-Karpfenruten, die werfe ich mit dem OTG und Multi auf knapp 140m.
Aber zum Glück angelst du von unserer Seite der Ostsee, sonst müsste ich wahrscheinlich angst haben, dass du mir das Blei gegen den Kopf wirfst.

MfG Rene


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

189 m mit einer Feederrute? Da hat Kyrill aber fleißig mitgeholfen.  Was für ein Sportplatz war das denn? Ein Fußballplatz ist ca. 100m lang. War das Maßband ein englisches Fabrikat? (Anzeige in feet)


----------



## fischfan112 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

es ist kein sportplatz(also nicht dirket) wir haben bei uns eine riesige sportwiese die etwa 350m lang und 100m breit ist(wird aber demnächst bebaut)und ne ich hab es ohne vorfach gemacht ...bei der feederrute hatte ich ein45gr blei draufbei der karpfenrute ein 60 und bei der brandungsrute ich glaub ein 90gr(stand nix drauf)
wind kann man das nicht nennen eher ein zartes lüftchen
zur frage oben ich benutze eine feederrute die mir mein verstorbener onkel gebaut hat deswegen no name ..als rolle hab ich eine shimano(was genau muss ich mal nachgucken) und als schnur benutze ich eine sehr dünne geflochtene zoom von cormoran(auf allen ruten habe ich die shimano rolle benutzt)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

@ fischfan112

Naja,

nun sind wir ja schon mal ne ganze Ecke von den 215m weggekommen und dann auch noch ohne Vorfach. 

Aber um noch einmal zu den Lockperlen zurück zu kommen: Bei der leichten Ausrüstung dürften die Perlen noch größere Auswirkungen auf die Wurfweite haben, da die Lockperlen ja fast schon so schwer werden wie die Gewichte, wenn Du mehrere benutzt.

Du scheinst ja eher ein Schönwetterbrandungsangler, bei Ententeich zu sein. Mit dem Geschirr kann man bei normalen "Brandungswetter" (gute Welle und mind. 5 Bft von vorn) wohl kein Brandungsangeln mehr durchführen.

Beim Brandungsangeln geht jeder vernünftige Brandungsangler von völlig anderen Gerätschaften aus, als von dem Gerät, was Du beschreibst. So kommen dann auch eine Menge Missverständnisse zustande.


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



fischfan112 schrieb:


> es ist kein sportplatz(also nicht dirket) wir haben bei uns eine riesige sportwiese die etwa 350m lang und 100m breit ist(wird aber demnächst bebaut)und ne ich hab es ohne vorfach gemacht ...bei der feederrute hatte ich ein45gr blei draufbei der karpfenrute ein 60 und bei der brandungsrute ich glaub ein 90gr(stand nix drauf)
> wind kann man das nicht nennen eher ein zartes lüftchen
> zur frage oben ich benutze eine feederrute die mir mein verstorbener onkel gebaut hat deswegen no name ..als rolle hab ich eine shimano(was genau muss ich mal nachgucken) und als schnur benutze ich eine sehr dünne geflochtene zoom von cormoran(auf allen ruten habe ich die shimano rolle benutzt)


150 meters mit 90 g an ner surf rute?? ich schaffe es garnicht die rute unter 150g aufzuladen! optimal sind bei mir 180 - 200 g. mit 90 g komm ich vieleicht gerade mal 100 meters raus ( mit rückenwind und doppelten anlauf ).fische übrigens ausschließlich 30 er mono keule.


----------



## fischfan112 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

ich bin nicht sehr oft brandungs angeln ..wenn es die bedingungen zulassen bzw. wenn das wetter nunmal sonnenschein un kein wind ist benutze ich gerne die feederruten ...jedoch im herbst wenn es rau ist dann ist klar benutze ich auch meine brandungsruten und schaffe im leben auch keine 150m zu werfen ...meist fische ich dann mit 150gr krallen ...aber sonst wenns möglich ist eben die feederruten mit 50gr bleien...


----------



## meckpomm (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Moin

Na und wie weit kommst du denn im Herbst? Keine 150m mehr? Und da bist du dir wirklich sicher? Komisch weil doch dein Rekord bei 215m liegt. Aber 145m schaffst du doch sicher. 
Wie kommst du auf 180m und einem 50gramm blei überhaupt Spannung auf die Schnur? Ich schaff das mit 100gr und 120m bei Ententeich nur schwerlich.

Mich wundert ja das du überhaupt noch so ruhig antworten kannst...

MfG Rene


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



fischfan112 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht sehr oft brandungs angeln .....


 
Das habe ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## fischfan112 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

es gibt nicht nur stürmische herbsttage und die 200m sind von ner gefärbeten (aus belgien) abgelesen worden hat mich ja selbst gewundert aber so hat es die schnur angezeigt(wechselt alle 20m die farbe)


----------



## meckpomm (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Moin

Sicher das die schur alle 20m die Farbe wechselt? Ich persönlich kenne eigentlich nur schnüre die alle 25m oder alle 10m die Farbe wechseln. Aber ist ja eigentlich egal. So wird es halt immer eine Legende bleiben...

Mfg Rene


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Wenn die Schnur alle 10m die Farbe wechselt, hätten wir des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## Fishing-Conny (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

@fischfan112
samma stefan gehts noch??du wirfst im leben keine 200 meter...eher wohl 20 unsere sport wiese ist gerade mal 150m lang da kannst du deine angeblich abgemessenen wurfweiten garnicht erreicht haben und außerdem warst du noch nie im leben brandungsangeln ...ne feederrute hasst du auch nicht also laber doch mal keinen ...und wenn ich dir schon meinen alten nick überlasse dann will ich auch das du das profil änderst und mein foto rausnimmst ...das mit dem angeln gehen kannst du vergessen bis du selber nen schein hasst ...und wag es dich nochmal in meinem namen sone ******* hier rein zu schreiben sonst kann ich mich ja nirgendwo sehen lassen ...


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

#6#d|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## Fishing-Conny (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

ich hoffe mal das der typ nicht noch i-nen mist hier rein geschrieben und sich als mich ausgegeben hat von wegen so 2m welse im gartenteich und so ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Nun bin ich ja fertig, was ist denn das jetzt.|peinlich Hat der uns tatsächlich einen vom Pferd erzählt????#d


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Das da was faul ist, war ja offensichtlich. Aber mutwillig Blödsinn zu posten finde ich *****!!!!!


----------



## Fishing-Conny (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

ja ka was der hatte ...normal is der immer nett und so aber das hab ich noch nich bei dem erlebt...hab dem den nick jetzt auch widder abgenommen bevor der mich nochweiter hier blamiert


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Wieso hat der denn keinen eigenen Account? Warum überlässt du ihm deinen?


----------



## Pilkman (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Wieso hat der denn keinen eigenen Account? Warum überlässt du ihm deinen?



Ist mir auch so durch den Kopf gegangen... |kopfkrat 

... die Registrierung eines eigenen Accounts ist kostenlos und ohne weitere Verpflichtungen möglich, ein Bonussystem gibt´s nicht, Prämien auch nicht... 

... also warum? #c


----------



## Pixelschreck (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Ähm .... mal ne Frage am Rande: Wann benutzt ihr Lockperlen?


----------



## Barschfeind (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

Beim Buttangeln. Gelb und Rot


----------



## Fishing-Conny (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*

ich hab ihm meinen gegeben weil er zu doof war sich nen eigenen zu machen und ich eh am board leider nicht mehr aktiv war aus zeitmangel ...warum er das nicht hinbekommen hat weiß ich nicht ...da hab ich gesagt nimm meinen kannse ein paar fragen mit stellen dann isses gut ..dass der sone nummer hier zieht hätt ich nich gedacht ...


----------



## FalkenFisch (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: wann benutzt ihr lockperlen?*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Ähm .... mal ne Frage am Rande: Wann benutzt ihr Lockperlen?


----------

